# Paph. Hung Sheng Pink



## tcw (Mar 15, 2013)

Paph. Hung Sheng Pink = Paph. moquetternum x Paph. emersonii 
DS5.6cm NS 14.1cm


----------



## Trithor (Mar 15, 2013)

Very unusual, nice soft colours and a striking staminode.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the colors !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting color is really nice


----------



## nathalie (Mar 15, 2013)

I love !!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2013)

that's a nice flower


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the color. The shape is unique (flat pouch) but it's nice. How does the rest of the plant look?


----------



## Hera (Mar 15, 2013)

That's very nice. The colors are appealing.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, nice. Does it look like this will be a multiple-sequentially blooming flower? Or just 1-2 flowers?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice. Is it fragrant?


----------



## fbrem (Mar 15, 2013)

very nice primary


----------



## tcw (Mar 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Is it fragrant?



No fragrance!


----------



## tcw (Mar 15, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, nice. Does it look like this will be a multiple-sequentially blooming flower? Or just 1-2 flowers?



Only 1-2 flowers.


----------



## tcw (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## nikv (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty! Love the shape!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting...is it just me or does it look like theres a heart in the staminode?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing colors! Very rare to see orange in a paph! Yes, that is clearly a heart.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 15, 2013)

I am very impressed. I'm not a fan of cochlo hybrids, but I'd certainly make an exception for this one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting and different. I like it.


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2013)

Just love it. That is pretty unique. Both the colour and the shape.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a leap into a direction we need more of: color "smearing." As others have observed, that staminode shape is charming. How many of the grex have this, TCW?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the shape and the color! Well done.


----------



## tcw (Mar 18, 2013)

chrismende said:


> This is a leap into a direction we need more of: color "smearing." As others have observed, that staminode shape is charming. How many of the grex have this, TCW?



Sorry,I do not know wtat the grex mean.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2013)

tcw said:


> Sorry,I do not know wtat the grex mean.



How many plants of this cross do you have? Just this one?


----------



## tcw (Mar 18, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> How many plants of this cross do you have? Just this one?



Only this one.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2013)

OK, even though it's not fragrant you can send it to me!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, even though it's not fragrant you can send it to me!



Or me, I will even pay the shipping!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 19, 2013)

Grex means the whole group of seedlings from the cross made from these parents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Mar 19, 2013)

Grex means the whole group of seedlings from the cross made from these parents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm having this problem of duplicate sending on Tapatalk only. I write a reply to topic, hit send and nothing seems to happen - I'm stuck and the screen won't disappear. I wait a while and then get impatient and hit send again. The system tells me it won't because it is too soon. I quit and go do something else come back an hour later and see the same old screen. Hit send. It sends a second copy. Dang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcw (Mar 19, 2013)

chrismende said:


> Grex means the whole group of seedlings from the cross made from these parents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry I do'nt know how many seedings of the whole group.


----------

